# Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot



## MartinVahldiek (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem und bestimmt könnt ihr mir helfen.

Ich fische gelegentlich mit einem Schlauchboot 380cm auf der Ostsee und lasse das dann am Strand ins Wasser.

Zum reinbringen ins Wasser ist dann eine Wathose optimal, denn gerade bei Welle muss ich dann bis zum Bauch rein.

Auf dem Boot dann allerdigns ist ja eine Wathose wegen der Volllaufgefahr nicht sehr gut, dort wäre dann ein Floatation Suite perfekt, aber mit dem ist das Wässern des Bootes unmöglich.

Wie löst ihr dieses Problem?

Danke


Martin


----------



## Laksos (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Die Vollaufgefahr der Wathose beim Umfallen/Reinfallen ins Wasser kannst du durch einen zuverlässig schließenden Gürtel um den Bauch (natürlich über der Wathose) mindern/ausschließen, wie es ja auch viele Watangler machen.

Über entsprechende noch andere Tipps der anderen Boardies genau zu deiner Frage bin ich nun aber auch mal ebenso gespannt!


----------



## petipet (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Hallo Martin,

habe selbst drei Schlauchis gehabt und die ausschließlich vor Anker liegen gehabt. DK - Limfjord, Lillebelt usw. Zum Ein- u. Aussteigen bleibt da wohl nix anderes über, als eine Wathose. Mir ist auf jeden Fall nichts besseres eingefallen. Nach Aufklaren des Bötchens und Motorstart, habe ich mich dann umgezogen. Ist eine unbequeme Kiste, gebe ich zu. Vor dem Ausentern natürlich das selbe Spiel. Nur weiß ich heute, daß eine vollgelaufene Neoprenwathose Auftrieb bringt... man nippelt damit keinesfalls ab, daß haben Test`s in DK zweifelsfrei ergeben. (Eine Fotoserie war auch mal in einer deutschen Angelzeitung - weiß nicht mehr welche.) 
Allerdings kann es einem in einer Wathose auf dem Boot sehr, sehr warm werden. Bis zum Sülzen. Also, mir ist nix anderes eingefallen, wie die lästige Raus- u. Reinpellerei.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Du könntest auch Watstiefel kaufen die gibt es manchmal sehr billig!!!
Damit kommt man dann leicht rein und raus und im Boot kannste diese dann runterkrempeln oder gegen normales Schuhwerk austauschen!


----------



## petipet (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

@Jelle,

stimmt schon. Kommt halt auf die Gegebenheiten an. Es darf mit Watstiefeln dann nicht zu tief am Ufer sein - vor allem bei auflandigem Wind, dann läufst schon mal schnell in die Schäfte.

gruß...Peter


----------



## Tiffy (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Ne Wathose ist schon das richtige. Gegen vollaufen der selben hilft nur Essen, Essen und nochmals Essen. Dann nimmste zu und füllst die Wathose optimal aus. Da passt dann kein Wasser mehr rein  :q

Ne mal im Ernst;

kauf Dir doch ne 275N Automatikweste. Sind bei Compass gar nicht sooo teuer. Damit schwimmste jedenfalls noch wenn die Wathose bis zum Rand voll Wasser ist. Zusätzlich den von Laksos erwähnten Gürtel und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite....


----------



## Jan77 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Moin Martin,

ich als Schlauchbootkapitain stimme mit meinen Vorrednern überein!! Im Sommer mit Badehose und wenn das Wasser kälter wird dann mit Wathose. Im Winter lasse ich die Hose auch gerne an da diese vor Wind und Wellen schützt. Die Automatik-Rettungsweste ist natürlich immer am Körper. Und der Gürtel als Schutz gegen das sofortige Volllaufen der Wathose über den Bauch gespannt.

Falls es dann doch zu warm ist hilft nur eines "ruut ut de büx un wat anners antreggen"

Jan


----------



## MartinVahldiek (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Bisher hab ich es auch so gemacht mit Gurt und Automatikweste, ich dachte nur es gibt noch eine Erfindung, die ich nicht kenne.

Ich kenne jedoch etwas, dass noch nicht erfunden wurde.

Es müsste doch möglich sein, eine Wathose zu produzieren, die statt Trägern eine Atmungsaktive, aber wie eine atmungsaktive Hose wasserdichte Jacke angschweißt hat. Das wäre ein Segen für alle Bellyboater und Kleinbootkapitäne. Ich würde das Ding jedenfalls sofort kaufen.

Oder gibt es soetwas vielleicht überm Teich????

Martin


----------



## Dipsdive (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleidung im und am Schlauchboot*

Moin,
also wenn ich mal an der freien Küste (ohne Steg) slippen muss, dann halt ich es so wie petipet. Mit Wathose ins Wasser und später auf dem Boot den Floatation an, eine andere Lösung gibt es da für mich nicht.
Ein Kompromiss wäre vielleicht eine atmungsaktive Wathose, die superweich und daher beim sitzen und knien sehr bequem ist.

Wenn man mit einer Wathose ins Wasser fällt, besteht kein Grund zur Panik. Darüber wurde diverse Male in den Angelzeitschriften berichtet. 

3 Artikel habe ich in meinem "Angelordner" zu dem Thema gefunden (Fisch Fang 9/93 und 9/94). Den von petipet angesprochenen Artikel findet ihr im Blinker 12/2002, in dem dänische Angler in Roskilde im Hafenbecken mit Wathose baden gegangen sind. 

Alle Berichte entkräften die bestehenden Vorurteile, wie z.B. man würde mit dem Kopf unter Wasser geraten, weil die Beine in der luftgefüllten Hose hoch zur Oberfläche geraten.

Eine Wathose in Verbindung mit einer Schwimmweste getragen, eignet sich daher ideal, den ganzen Körper hochzuhalten. Eine Neoprenwathose wirkt noch zusätzlich gut isolierend gegen Kälte.
Also keine Panik, wenn mal jemand in Wathose ins Wasser fällt!


----------

